# I’m Ill



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert has been unwell since before Christmas 

Two lots of antibiotics and still a chesty cough

Chest XRay ok

I’ve fought it off 

But now my chest is struggling 

I’m hot and cold 

I’m poorly

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems this bug is rife in UK Sandra. We have had five friends come back from UK and suffered with severe cold/flue symptoms for weeks.
Lotsa VIC chest rubbing helps.!!!:surprise:

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, there is a lot of it about.

I still sound as if I smoke 80 a day!

Goes on for ever


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

My long departed, but wise, Mother-in-Law always recommended a good smearing of Goose grease on the chest as a means to help defeat this type of illness.

If you wish to try this method please feel free to let us know and we'll run a raffle to determine who should assist you with the treatment.

Whatever you do decide, please get better soon.


:nerd: :nerd: :nerd:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

She was probabally right 

I’ve got duck grease 

But I think I’ll stick to vic 

If I feel better tomorrow I might try a mustard bath 

I met an old guy in the supermarket 

He was looking for mustard powder

We chatted as you do 

He said his daughters thought him mad but he swore by a mustard powder bath 

We found the mustard powder

I’ve never tried it 
......yet

Sandra


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I’ve been struggling for the last three weeks with this bug. Gave in last week and went the doctors and got some much needed Antibiotics, feel 90% better this week and back working yesterday. 

Feel for you Sandra & Albert, hope you’re both feeling better soon. Take care.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh no! Stay in a constant temperature, drink plenty of fluids, chicken stew......

If I think of any more i will let you know.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry that you’re poorly and hope you both feel better soon.xx


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Get well soon all.


And stay the hell away for me


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh Kev. How could you.? :crying:



Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Sandra, I hope that you will feel better soon - it lasted about 5 weeks for me - sorry to be the harbinger of such bad news..

The reason why goose grease is so good at preventing such things is that the aroma is so strong that no-one will come within hailing distance......

Duck grease may well have the same properties particularly if kept warm and liable to attack by bugs.....

Get well soon. 😇😴🤣😘


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Very easily Ray, I don't do flu jabs.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He’s very wise Ray

I’m sure it’s not ’flu but it isn’t good 

Wouldn’t want to pass it on to anyone 

Going back to bed now

Sandra


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

had mine since christmas eve and its still not totally gone


----------



## lesholman43 (Jan 30, 2019)

Get well soon Andra ,the best way to beat it is to stop moaning about it and enjoy life ......


----------



## lesholman43 (Jan 30, 2019)

Wrong


----------



## lesholman43 (Jan 30, 2019)

It's wrong


----------



## lesholman43 (Jan 30, 2019)

%#~<>€}{] mnbvttdsgjoyfv


----------



## lesholman43 (Jan 30, 2019)

Zseafghkhtgiuffn,grdcv


----------



## lesholman43 (Jan 30, 2019)

Just using up posts vdgilbfescbf


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

What the ???


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’d love to enjoy life but it’s not likely with a sore chest

Headache and fever 

Don’t think I’m moaning just stating a fact Lesh 

I feel lousy as many others who’ve had the lurgy testify 

I’m pleased that it seems to have tendency to last a while 

In Alberts case we start to worry that something more sinister is going on in his lungs

The X-ray reassured us a bit 

And he’s just had a PET Scan
Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Love 
To say I feel better 
But 6 days on I feel worse 

My chest is sore, my ribs ache from coughing 

Almost a permanent fever 

Hot and cold and finding breathing difficult 

Especially through the night 

Reluctant to see the GP 

He doesn’t believe in antibiotics

And don’t feel well enough to make the journey to the surgery 

Keep feeling we should throw open all doors and windows 

And let the cold destroy the bugs 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Keep taking the hot toddies Sandra.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Love
> To say I feel better
> But 6 days on I feel worse
> 
> ...


Maybe you should call the doctor out Sandra, sounds nasty. Your maybe not going to get shot of this without proper help.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Phone GP for advice.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Your GP is the one who can see if it's viral or bacteria. Perhaps you are lucky? 50/50 chance! :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We,ll see 

Up for a couple of hours then back to bed 

If it’s a virus

Tough no one can help 

It takes its course 

I’m hoping I’ll soon be well

I’ll breath again 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your not alone Sandra. We know of so many people mostly that have just returned from UK since Christmas are still trying to shake this bug, virus off.


Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, lots here in Spain, too. We have had colds but avoided the nasty one so far.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Up a 5am to let the hound out

I could breathe, my chest felt clear 

Well at least silent 

Thought this it, I’m well

Back to bed 

At 7.30 im just as bad as ever , I can’t breath 

And so the day has continued 

I rarely even get a cold 

Throughout Alberts illness I had only a slight cold which didn’t really go anywhere 

This has to be a virus verges on flu 

So many people are suffering from it 

Breathing is difficult 

Temp , aches and exhaustion 

But every cloud has a silver lining 

My arthritis seems to have taken a back seat

Maybe it likes the raised temp due to the fever

Or maybe I’m resting more than usual 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Is Albert a good nurse Sandra? Chris is awful


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Get the Doc! Your as bad as Michelle. Wont go to the Doctor for anything. ](*,)


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> But every cloud has a silver lining
> 
> My arthritis seems to have taken a back seat
> 
> ...


I like the attitude!! Hope it's on the way out. I've finally (almost) got rid of the bark after about a month 😕


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Get well soon,all of you!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m a bit better 

I’ve hoovered today 

But now my joints are sore

But the house looks better 

But it’s hard slow work 

Is Albert a good nurse?

Well he is and isn’t 

Not interested in housework 

He’s happy just to leave it

But he lights the fire and will cook the meals 

Sandra

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I've kept away from this thread coz I don't want it, got enough to worry about:grin2:I
Glad your feeling well enough to Hoover up Shadows hair >
Do visit the doctor Sandra, your too old to waste time being ill.:wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Very little ofshadows hair Jan 

He’s clipped remember 

And my new cordless is fantastic 

I’m definitely feeling better if not yet well

Have been taking Alberts tablets, a decongestant with no contraindications :nerd:

They just thin the mucus in the chest making it looser and easier to cough 

I’ll live, cant find my snowdrops though , bloody rats must have ate them 

Daffs are beginning to show through , and Albert has a load of hyacinths to plant

tip if planting in bowls for house 

Plant with a very twiggy stick, it forms a natural support for the stems as they grow 
There not even a pretty face!!0

Hope Hans is feeling better Jan, and you can relax a bit

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hope you're improving Sandra, and Hans, and everyone else who's got the lurgy!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Felt ok for a couple of days, not well but chest was better

Then straight back to congestion 

It’s defiantly some virus that's going around , and it’s taking a a while to clear once it takes hold

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nearly killed myself today

But this house is now clean 

I’m suffering from dizzy spells

Every so often I find I’m woozy 

Think it’s the virus

But today we cleaned the house 

I’m exhausted but happy 

Bed changed, windows open, house freezing , hope we’ve killed those viruses 

Tomorrow I’ll clean the wooden floors, I hope 

Couldn’t manage that today 

But hey I’m ready for bed and I’ve survived the day 

Still breathing 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hopefully, now you're exhausted you'll sleep better tonight! or are you in training for for the trike. Cant wait to hear all about it! QAnd see pics. Might like one myself.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Think that you must be on the mend as that’s when cleaning the place up gets to matter!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hardly slept at all 

A flare up of arthritis in my foot 

The touch of the sheets felt that they were on raw skin 

Still coughing And sores around my mouth

Not cold sores 

But I guess I’m feeling a bit better

Overdone the ibruprophen and the drug that that calms the immune response

Not overdone dose wise 

Just kidney wise

But I don’t feel my kidneys have a problem

They like my little bit of a cow heart valve 

Will need to cope 

I’m not sitting around in pain

Wine helps 
Sandra


----------

